# Police Officer Bruce Jacobs



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Bruce Jacobs*

Jackson Police Department, Mississippi

End of Watch: Saturday, July 20, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 35
*Tour:* 5 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Incident Date:* 7/20/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Bruce Jacobs was struck and killed by a vehicle on I-55, near Northside Drive, while removing debris from the highway at approximately 1:30 pm.

A barbeque grill had fallen from another vehicle and was blocking a travel lane. Officer Jacobs had retrieved it from the road and was attempting to place it in the trunk of his patrol car when he was struck from behind. He was transported to University of Mississippi Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries.

The driver of the vehicle that struck him was also transported to the hospital with injuries.

Officer Jacobs had served with the Jackson Police Department for five years and was assigned to Precinct 4.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Lindsey Horton
Jackson Police Department
327 East Pascagoula Street
Jackson, MS 39201

Phone: (601) 960-1234

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21802-police-officer-bruce-jacobs#ixzz2ZftXyiwI


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Jacobs


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer Jacobs


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Jacobs


----------

